# ATIS Tech Training Plan: Apprentice and Journeyman



## Eye In The Sky (31 Jul 2008)

This is a cut & paste from an email I just received this morning.  The subject line of the email is  ATIS QL5 - OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT, released by AF C & E Trng.

_The new formal ATIS QL5 course will be delivered by ATESS Trenton starting this fall.  This new course replaces the OJT package effective 1 April 2008.  By the end of the month the new QL5 will be programmed into MITE, with a course ID.  

How will it work?  For those members that are less than 18 months out from the completion of their QL3 course, they are to be moved over to the new Apprentice OJT package (the new Apprentice OJT package can be accessed at http://c2is.winnipeg.mil.ca/afc&etrg/index.php?n=AFCandETrg.ATISMOCTraining).

On completion of the OJT, the CF743-A is to be completed and faxed to AF C&E Trg.  On receipt of the 743-A, AF C&E Trg will update MITE accordingly and will nominate the member for the QL5A course.  This nomination does not necessarily mean the individual will be loaded on the next QL5 course only that their name will be available for the course.  ATESS and the career manager will determine course loading.

Those members who have been longer than 18 months since completion of their QL3 and are still working on the old OJT program, are to contact CWO XXXXX (cc MWO XXXXX) with the status of where they are in the program, what is left to be complete and a proposed timeline for completion.  AF C&E Trg will work with the individual units as to the best way ahead for the completion of the OJT.

This is a great way ahead for the ATIS occupation.  We in Air Force C&E Trg look forward to helping provide your people with the training they require to meet the needs of the CF._


Hopefully, common sense will apply, and those who had less than 18 months after the 3s but a huge portion of the ZABB OJT package done will have the applicable parts of the ZAAU OJT package signed off/written off so they can get loaded on the new 5s asap.  

For those who haven't seen the new QL3/ZAAU OJT package, it is supposed to be completed over a 2 year period (max).


----------



## sonnylwin (31 Jul 2008)

Hello Eyes in the sky and everyone

I'm currently working as network support analyst in IT. I graduate with Computer engineering Technology, 3yr college program. I applied for ATIS as semi skilled and Now I got a call from CF for MED check and interview. Could you please tell me if i will be getting any advancement or will I be just considered as a regular recruit. Do I need to do POET or OJT?Will I be starting with basic pay ? If so how long will it take to be eligible for Spec pay. Any info is highly appreciated.

Thanks so much
Sonny


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Jul 2008)

Sonny,

As IT is only a small part of the ATIS scope of duties, I will give you my opinion, from what I know, of what will happen.

1.  As part of your application process, your file will be sent for a PLAR (Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition).  If you do not have previous military service recently, and if you do not have an EET or equivalent 2 year program complete, you will probably not be assessed semi-skilled.  
2.  You will of course do BMQ, then go to CFSCE (CF School of Communications & Electronics, Kingston On) for POET, and then onto a ATIS QL3 course.  There is a new QS/CTP for the QL3 course, I just saw it today.  It has a few more POs (Performance Objectives) on it than the previous QL3 course.
3.  After your QL3 is complete, you will be posted probably to one of the Wings across Canada to and carry on with training as outlined above.

IT is only one small part of our trade.  Once you are in and see the courses, positions, etc available to the 226 community, you may be surprised.  Personally, I think the name of the trade is misleading.  It sounds like IT and Voice Services only.

In my opinion, I will be very surprised if the Career Manager shop or the CWO that is in the AF C & E Trng cell will sign off on a POET or QL3 bypass for you.  You will get thru the IT side with ease with your training and experience, and it will be a chance to shine for sure.

As for pay, as an ATIS Tech, you will be eligible for Spec Pay upon completion of the QL5 course, and promoted to Cpl.  If all goes well, you should be getting spec pay at around the 4 year mark.


----------



## sonnylwin (1 Aug 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond Eye in the Sky. I'm awared that ATIS has a whole lot to offer for those who is willing to learn for any thing electronic and technology has to offer and that is what attracted me to join. I know IT is just a small part of it and I'd like to explore more.

Thanks,


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Aug 2008)

Hey, no problem.  If you have any other questions, fire away, others who read this might also be wondering about some stuff.  I don't know it all, or even close to it, but I can answer what I do know and tap into other ATIS Tech's on stuff I don't know.

Cheers and all that jazz.

EITS


----------

